# SOCHI (RUSSIA)



## vir2oz (Mar 24, 2010)

Sochi is a city in Krasnodar Krai, *Russia*, situated just north of Russia's border on the Black Sea coast. Greater Sochi sprawls for 145 kilometers (90 mi) along the shores of the Black Sea near the Caucasus Mountains. According to the preliminary results of the 2010 Census, the city had a permanent population of 343,285;up from 328,809 recorded in the 2002 Census, making it Russia's largest resort city. Sochi will host the XXII Olympic Winter Games and XI Paralympic Winter Games in 2014, as well as the Russian Formula 1 Grand Prix from 2014 until at least 2020. It is also one of the host cities for the 2018 FIFA World Cup.









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2671/4064431662_39aaac62d9.jpg


----------



## pankajs (Nov 24, 2011)

Buildings with sea view are nice


----------



## vir2oz (Mar 24, 2010)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5204/...a2_a646d66f_XL









http://maks-portal.ru/sites/default/...l/sdc13291.jpg


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*vir2oz*

Sochi thread 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=962848


----------



## DzhendoyanV (Sep 7, 2011)

:cheers:


----------



## zzuka (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## zzuka (Nov 2, 2015)

Krasnaya Polyana


----------



## zzuka (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## zzuka (Nov 2, 2015)

Krasnaya Polyana


----------



## zzuka (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## zzuka (Nov 2, 2015)

Krasnaya Polyana


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Some nice historic buildings in the center. And a very interesting climatic setting with the warm seaside and the cold montains 

I don't like the new architecture. It looks cheap, fake and the colors of the rooftops and floors are too strong


----------



## fras (Oct 25, 2016)

*WOW WHAT A STILLS*

rEALLY THIS PHOTOS ARE SO CUTE


----------

